# Aire de Services



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone have information additional to that provided on _AireCampingCar.com_ for the following sites?

Blercourt (1866)

Willer sur Thur (1712)


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Hope it helps.


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Thanks RaindDancer, very useful site - just the info I was looking for.

Osbam


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

osbam said:


> Does anyone have information additional to that provided on _AireCampingCar.com_ for the following sites?
> 
> Blercourt (1866)
> 
> Willer sur Thur (1712)


There are a few websites devoted to aires at the top of this sticky list in Continental Touring Info -> Useful and informative Continental websites.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Also look at Camping car liberte


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/ for those like me who hadn't heard of putties website


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/ for those like me who hadn't heard of putties website


Third website down on the sticky list in Continental Touring Info -> Useful and informative Continental websites.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html


----------



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Thank you all; lots of good stuff there.

Osbam


----------

